# A new collector in town!



## gweber68 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm a CPF newbie as of today, and there I was engrossed within the wealth of information in this forum, reading through various reviews, comments, lists of collections, and suddenly I am finding myself clicking a "Submit Order" on a favorite e-commerce website. I had almost an obsessive need to own a couple of things with "Tiny Monster" in their name. I suppose it is expected that one "feeds their hobby" a bit at the start. But I have this feeling that I'm going to be feeding it a bit more than usual hobbies of mine....

Here's the beginnings of my collection so far:

Foresevens Preon P0
Sunwayman V10A
Sunwayman C25C (with tritium vial in the tail)
Sunwayman R01A keychain model
Greg McGee MC-G33 XM-Limited MTE
Nitecore SRT5 (*on order from last week*)
Nitecore TM03 2800 Lumen (*on order today!*)
Nitecore TM26 QuadRay 4000 lumen (*on order today!*)

What have I started? I suppose this initial quest for "mega lumens" with those two Tiny Monsters was inevitable, now wasn't it? I'm wondering just how far is this going to go for me. Also, to those that own the Nitecore TM03, is it truly the case that you MUST use the Nitecore battery that comes with it, and you cannot use other high-drain 18650s available out there?

Also I do know that I *really* appreciate the magnetic variable control ring of my Sunwayman V10A. I just love that kind of interface to a flashlight, so I'm sure I'll have a few more torches with that interface very soon. Is the thread over at http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...th-infinite-variable-brightness-control-rings relatively up to date? Last update was back in 2013, and I'm wondering if anyone has any favorites of that style that aren't even mentioned here.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## emarkd (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey Gary, welcome to the addiction... I mean fun!

I don't have a TM26 so I can't offer first-hand experience, but looking at the specs its ~4000 lumens and ~450m throw, so I would expect more of a "wall of light" type of effect than a traditional beam - a very floody light. If that's what you're looking for it shouldn't disappoint. And no, you definitely don't have to just use Nitecore batteries. Any good quality 18650 will work -- but I'm sure it has to be button-top. Nitecore loves to use mechanical reverse polarity protection in their lights, so button tops are the order for Nitecore. I've got several other TM-series lights and most of mine are stocked with LG 18650MJ1 cells. Panasonic GAs are another popular choice. Let us know what you think when it arrives.

I also appreciate variable rings for controlling my lights. Its a great UI choice. I'm sure the list you found is out of date, but honestly that style light is kinda rare so I doubt there's too much missing other than updated versions of some of those lights. I do see one *glaring* omission though -- HDS Rotary. Its not exactly like these others because its not a ring as much as a rotating tailcap, and its not magnetic inside although you won't be able to tell the difference in use. But what it is, is a truly fantastic small flashlight that's built like a tank and has "infinite" adjustment controls. Really, just get one. You won't regret it. I recommend the HCri200 personally, but each emitter choice he has is good in its own way. I have one and would be happy to answer questions, or by the HDS thread for a lot more info.


----------



## magellan (Dec 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your recent acquisitions. That's an impressive start to a collection.

I like magnetic control rings too and am very find of my several SWM lights. Only downside I see on them is that I've seen a few complaints that the rings can get a bit loose after a lot of use, but I've never had that problem.


----------



## magellan (Dec 27, 2016)

Just my two cents, but as far as collecting goes, I usually recommend newcomers pick a category or type of light they especially like and concentrate on that, at least in the beginning. That has the advantage of narrowing down the field since the sheer diversity and huge number of choices can be a bit overwhelming at first. 

For example, I originally started with small pocket lights (which I defined as CR2 size or smaller). After that I got into bigger lights and now have a lot of those too. I've also collected a lot of copper, brass, and mokume gane lights. Many people concentrate on a custom maker or makers like Tain, Mac, McGizmo, or a top modder like Vinh, etc. Whatever you decide, welcome to the hobby and good luck!


----------



## ven (Dec 27, 2016)

Once you get through the lumen chasing...............ok ok maybe it never really ends! Check HDS and the rotary version out, fantastic UI and built to last several lifetimes. Then go back to lumen chasing

I would say before you buy lots of cool whites, try some neutrals or 4000-5000k(instead of 6500+k which tends to be mostly blue/white) as you may find a preferred temp. Hi cri nichia's(to name one manufacturer) LED's for colour rendition, especially if you like your walks and/or just simply stuff to be easier on tired eyes. 

Problem is you could end up with 50 cool white lights, try a nichia 219B 4500k and fall in love! Then other lights get side lined even though they may kick out 10x the output. 

Just some thoughts, congrats on some amazing lights and enjoy blasting the night away! 

:welcome:


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2016)

Buy one of each.

The ones you like buy a second one.

Next thing you know you make shapes or words out of your collection...


----------



## Bdm82 (Dec 28, 2016)

To your tm03 question... As I have one... you can use other button top batteries, but no matter now high drain, the tm03 will bypass turbo and high modes in the rotation. It will also switch modes to "strobe ready" so that the rear paddle switch activates strobe instead of turbo. 

So, a different battery would work enough to get you home, but really kills the joy of the tm03. I picked up one spare battery. 

The $15 cost of a spare tm03 battery I have mixed feelings on. It's a 3100mah battery capable of high amps, which compared to say a protected Nitecore 3200mah battery, is comparably priced. But compared to say an unprotected Samsung 30Q high drain, it costs twice as much.


----------



## gweber68 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey all,

Thank you all so much for the advice. I agree that some focus put on a single category of light might be a good starting area. Much easier to find your favorite that way, right? I admit I'm already feeling a bit overwhelmed for sure. 

I haven't even been thinking about temperature. I probably need to look into some neutrals..

My current "EDC" would have to be my SWM R10A keychain light, which is nice but doesn't always have enough "oomph". The V10A works fine in the pocket but I'd still would love to go a bit smaller. To that end:



emarkd said:


> ... HDS Rotary ... Really, just get one. You won't regret it ...



Looks like an awesome light! It is already on order. ;-)


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 29, 2016)

now that we have your ear your next purchase should be a Malkoff Wildcat v6. It is the grown up HDS. Bomb proof, high CRI and dependable,cjust scaled up


----------



## emarkd (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't see how the Wildcat is anything like the HDS, "grown up" or otherwise. They're completely different lights for completely different purposes.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 30, 2016)

emarkd said:


> I don't see how the Wildcat is anything like the HDS, "grown up" or otherwise. They're completely different lights for completely different purposes.



I was trying to stretch it to convince him to buy one haha


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2016)

Collecting is fun.


----------



## magellan (Jan 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Collecting is fun.



LOL.

That it is. -)


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 1, 2017)

Collecting lights never gets old. In fact it always has a bright future. 

Welcome aboard and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## magellan (Jan 1, 2017)

Another fun and interesting aspect of the hobby is that you can also get into collecting all the accessories--batteries, battery cases and holders, chargers, connectors, adapters, lanyard beads, lanterns, locators, etc. Some titanium or copper battery cases can be $50 or more. Many non-flashaholics find it odd that someone would spend $50 on a flashlight. No doubt they'd really think you're crazy to spend that on a battery holder.  But some lanterns and locators with lots of trits can be in the hundreds of dollars and are truly works of art in addition to being useful.

For example, I have 18 different chargers at this point, partly because I have them at home, my office, and in the car so I always have one around to do a charge if I need one. But do I need 18 of them? Probably not. But then like a lot of flashaholics I'm always looking for the latest and greatest charger, and the companies are happy to oblige by periodically releasing new or updated models.


----------

